# Adapter valaves for butane cans (Hadden valve)



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

I have tried searching for an adapter valve that will let me use larger butane cans. Are there any companies who make these?


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Josef, 
Which type of butane can are reffering to? Which brand of engine are you trying to fill (for example, Accucraft and Regner use different valves)? 

FYI, the butane cans sold in Asian supermarkets for use in portable cooking stoves work directly with most filler valves. A notable exception is Regner altough a simple adapter was shown here: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/17301/view/topic/Default.aspx 

If you just need an extension to reach the filler valve, I think Accucraft can supply one. I think it comes standard with some of their engines...

Greetings, 
David


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Josef,
     Norm Saley makes several types of butane adapters.  He is usually at Diamondhead and the Sacramento Summer Steamup. His phone is 407-896-8610 and email  MRTRAIN at  AOL.COM.  I have several of his adapters that fit the 450 gram butane cans from Primus and GAZ and they work fine.  I easily adapted one to use on the "Oriental" butane cans.
Pat
Covington, LA


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I need one that fits the Accucraft filler. I know the butane cans you can buy fit, but sometimes they are hard to find. An adapter that fits on to a Camping GAZ, or Primus cannister is what I'm looking for.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Josef, 
I need one that fits the Accucraft filler. I know the butane cans you can buy fit, but sometimes they are hard to find. An adapter that fits on to a Camping GAZ, or Primus cannister is what I'm looking for. 



If you tell Norm exactly what you want to match, I'm sure he can machine one for you. He is a master machinest and does beautiful work.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

Brunton makes a fill adapter for Butaine lighter and lanterns that fits the Primus/Coleman cannisters. I found mine at a camping supply store $13.99 CAN. ,list price $19.00US.
http://www.brunton.com/product.php?id=275 
Regards, 
Gerald 
The Brunton filler fits the threaded Primus/Coleman cannisters.
CampingGaz cannisters that I have used are the ones which you clamped the can to the stove/lantern, and were peirced when clamped on. With them as Jim points out in hid reply you are best to canabalise a cheap burner.


03/22/2008 7:50 PM  Quote Alert  Josef; I think you are looking for the type of valve that clamps on to the can, not the screw on type, right? At my local "SPORTS CHALET", they have the 1lb. cans of "CAMPINGAZ", butane-propane combo fuel. The tops are not threaded & need the clamping type of valve, so I bought the least expensive burner assy. ($25.00) & made an adapter out of it. For the filling tip I cut one off an empty, "Ronson lighter filling can" & joined the tip to the valve assy. using K&S tubing & a short piece of silicone hose. Sounds like a lot of work but it's really easy. A little soldering involved & you have to drill out the "orifice" thats in the valves delivery tube. Jim Spanier


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for that info. The Brunton FuelTool looks like a winner. I am guessing it fits the Accucraft fuel filler valve?


----------



## lvst4evr (Feb 28, 2008)

Josef; I think you are looking for the type of valve that clamps on to the can, not the screw on type, right? At my local "SPORTS CHALET", they have the 1lb. cans of "CAMPINGAZ", butane-propane combo fuel. The tops are not threaded & need the clamping type of valve, so I bought the least expensive burner assy. ($25.00) & made an adapter out of it. For the filling tip I cut one off an empty, "Ronson lighter filling can" & joined the tip to the valve assy. using K&S tubing & a short piece of silicone hose. Sounds like a lot of work but it's really easy. A little soldering involved & you have to drill out the "orifice" thats in the valves delivery tube. Jim Spanier


----------



## jeckardt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By k5pat on 03/17/2008 9:28 PM
Josef,

     Norm Saley makes several types of butane adapters.  He is usually at Diamondhead and the Sacramento Summer Steamup. His phone is 407-896-8610 and email  MRTRAIN at  AOL.COM.  I have several of his adapters that fit the 450 gram butane cans from Primus and GAZ and they work fine.  I easily adapted one to use on the "Oriental" butane cans.

Pat

Covington, LA




Pat, can you please give some details on which adapter you modified, and how, to work with the "Oriental" cans? 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Joe, 
I used one of Norm's GAZ can adapters which is not threaded, but you could also use a threaded one. 
Cut a piece of silicon tubing about 0.5"-0.6" long and slip it over the brass tube inside the adapter. Then push the adapter down on the top of the Butane can spout so the silicone tubing fits tightly over the can's filler spout. 
When you push down on the adapter filler tube it pushes down on the butane filler tube and butane comes out. The silicone tubing serves as a gas seal and to line up the two tubes so they mate and allow the gas to exit at the tip of the adapter. 
This is very simple, but if you wanted to refine it further you could solder or glue some K&S tubing on the adapter hex nut so it slips over the outside of the butane can's friction fitting. This would make it more of a one-handed operation just like the regular butane cans. 
See the attached pictures. 
Pat


----------



## jeckardt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you! I've got an extra threaded adapter at home; I'll give it a look in light of this idea this evening. 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I contacted Norm to order one of his adapters and sad to say he told me that he no longer makes them. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gifSays there are too many variables and it just wasn't worth the frustration. Guess I'll just have to try making my own. Thanks everybody for the good info here.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Posted By placitassteam on 05/04/2008 8:07 PM
I contacted Norm to order one of his adapters and sad to say he told me that he no longer makes them. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif" border=0>Says there are too many variables and it just wasn't worth the frustration. Guess I'll just have to try making my own. Thanks everybody for the good info here.




Winn, 
You might give Sulphur Springs a call. I believe they also sell the Hadden valves. 
Pat


----------

